# SHA-1 sunsetting



## fixidixi (Nov 7, 2014)

Hy,

I've just received the newsletter from namecheap about this one. As I've seen even vpsboard uses SHA-1 in the chain...



> _From http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.hu/2014/09/gradually-sunsetting-sha-1.html_
> 
> 
> Gradually sunsetting SHA-1
> ...


----------



## D. Strout (Nov 7, 2014)

The Namecheap e-mail pointed to an article on their site which pointed to this site (link for vpsBoard): https://shaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com/check/vpsboard.com

And the nitty-gritty: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=vpsboard.com

I think we're good.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 7, 2014)

Well it must be my bad as I've tought that the whole chain should be 'free' from SHA-1 crypto..


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah it's been out for two months that Google is being picky and we have until the end of 2014 to update.


----------

